# Best New Electric Smoker



## Jbrown78 (Aug 11, 2018)

I am looking at some new electric smokers to replace my old Brinkman smoker what does everyone recommend?


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2018)

I don't run with the electric folks, but from what I've read on site MES(Masterbuilt) is among the most popular. Learn the difference between each generation and go from there.

Here's bears link: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...cognition-pictures-info-digital-units.246300/

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 11, 2018)

I can't tell ya what the best one out there for Electric is, but I've had amazing success with my MES. You can find alot of information for using them here, Bear even has a guide to the different models.


----------



## Hank R (Aug 11, 2018)

I am new at smoking but I have a Smokin-it and would not be with out it.
https://www.smokin-it.com


----------



## Wolvy (Aug 11, 2018)

I just bought a new electric smoker, 2nd cook on it tonight. MES230G I know its early but so far so good, just smoked kielbasa in it tonight and turned out perfect.


----------

